# Feliway, introducing puppy to cats.



## sugarmoobruce (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

I have indoor 2 cats, neutered brothers, 9 years old, Sugar and Moo. I have had them since they were 2 days old and they are my babies and my main priority. They aren't the most social of cats and won't stay outside when I'm out of sight so stay indoors 99% of the time by their own choice.

Since I now work from home I have decided to get a puppy. I pick him up on Sunday when he will be 8 weeks old.

Now, I'm stressing myself out about stressing my cats out and I'm trying to think of the best ways to introduce them without stressing my cats out for an extended amount of time. I understand initial meetings will be stressful as little Bruce the puppy will be invading their territory.

What are the best ways to introduce Bruce to the house without causing my cats harm? Will Feliway help?

I have bought a baby gate so the cats can escape up stairs without the dog when they want to. I have rearranged furniture so they can jump up high and lord over the dog when they want to. I have bought them all new toys to keep them busy. Many Dreamies to treat them with and I plan on putting an hour or two a day where the dog is out of the way so the cats don't feel abandoned and have time with me, mommy 

Is there anything I'm missing? Anything else I can do? It'd break my heart to see them unhappy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome! I'm sure someone will come along with great advice - there are many members with both cats and dogs.
I'd get the Feliway going and you could also consider putting the cats on Zylkene in advance of Bruce arriving, eg:
https://www.medicanimal.com/Zylkene-for-Dogs-and-Cats/p/I0020379
Bruce is a sweetie - looks like a staffy? Out of interest, has he grown up with cats and or kittens? This will definately help with the intros. Good luck and please let us know how things go


----------



## sugarmoobruce (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply. I had never heard of Zylkene before, not exactly happy about "drugging" my cats but it might be something I will do alongside feliway to help things run smoothly as possible.

Bruce is gorgeous, isn't he? He is 3 quarter Staff, 1 quarter English. I met the parents and they were both stunning. I'm not into pure breeds, I'm happy with a lovely little mutt 

He hasn't grown up with cats or kittens unfortunately but from what I have seen he is very well socialised. The house he is coming from is bursting at the seams with kids of all ages and has come from a litter of 10, he didn't seem fazed at all, so I'm hoping that has put him in good stead to handle any situation.

I have no doubt that Bruce will be fine, I think that one of my cats, Sugar (the big one) will run and hide for a day but will then be fine. It is Moo I worry about the most. He's an odd cat, he can be very skittish, very mistrusting around new people and new things for a long time and then all of sudden is the most confident cat you'll ever meet! Quite happy to playfully beat up anyone who doesn't rush to treat him with food 

23 hours until I pick up Bruce. I'm all kinds of excited and nervous.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't worry about using Zylkene - it's not a drug, it's a supplement so no different to you or I taking a natural remedy. It won't make the cats tired just help with stress levels.
Do you have a large dog crate that you could pop Bruce in for initial intros? I think you might find one useful.
Make sure you are led by the cats. Do everything at their pace and go back a step if things are going wrong.


----------



## sugarmoobruce (Feb 6, 2016)

My lovely little Bruce is home and happy! I'm chasing him around with a puppy pad everywhere at the moment (with limited success!)

The cats are dealing with it better than expected! They were incredibly unhappy at first, there was a hiss or 2. But they seem quite calm but cautious.

Couldnt have asked for better. It's a very happy little house hold today


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my Bruce is a real sweetheart! Hope all continues to go well


----------



## sugarmoobruce (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Moggie14,

I thought I'd give you a quick update. Bruce is doing amazingly well! He already understands that whenever he uses a puppy pad he gets a treat so is using the pads 90% of the time. Unfortunately the other 10% seems to be on my 5 month old settee lol!
He is using his bed now, up until yesterday he would only sleep if he was on my chest or arm.
He and the cats are getting on well. I wouldn't say they like him but they aren't stressing and are tolerating him. I found some treats that are supposed to relax your cats but I haven't needed them. I'm so pleased.
Everyone from my mom to the postman has fallen in love with him and he loves all the attention. He also chases his tail and his favourite toy so far seems to be my socks.
I'm so happy with him but more importantly he seems happy here


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

He is adorable! Great to hear the cats are OK. Just keep an eye out for any stressy behavior for a while


----------

